# Please Keep Sebastian's Little Girl In Your Prayers



## RaspberrySwirl (Jul 20, 2005)

A lot of you knowSebastian's Little Girl...my little girl...and I'd like to share withyou what is going on inour life right now. Bear with me, thisis long. I guess I'm still venting.

My family has a long and strong historyof auto immune disease. My grandmother, mother, sister, cousins, myselfand three of my children have Rheumatoid Arthritis or Lupus. When SLGwas 2 1/2 she was hospitalized and diagnosed with Juvenile RheumatoidArthritis. She was primarily effected in her right ankle and we wereable to keep it isolated to that ankle withmedicationsandthrough the care of a Rheumatologist. After3years, thankfully she went into remission. She has been symptom free,and medication free forover two years now. 

About a month or so ago, I noticed shewas limping. She had injured her ankle in the last soccer game of theseason, so I kept an eye on it. It has gotten worse in the last coupleof weeks and has become swollen, hot andsore. Last week shebegan to complain of her other ankle bothering her. Sunday she said herright wristhurt. I called her Rheumatologist firstthingMonday morning and they got her right in. Her Arthritishas returned. She has inflammation, painandswellinginboth ankles, her feet, hertoes, her wrists, her knuckles, andher left shoulder that weare sure about. There may be involvement in other joints, butat that point he stopped and said "lets talk about what we are going todo."

She has begun her medications again andwill stay on these meds for two months. If we don't see a slow down inthe disease, or some improvement of some kind at the end of those twomonths, she will begin a more toxic medication. It's very important totreat the disease very aggressively because as quickly as it hasreturned and as fast as it's spreading it could be very damaging to herjoints. When a child is this young and actively growing, it's crucialto keep the damage to a minimum. Rheumatoid Arthritis is different than"just being stiff". It actually attacks the body and destroys thejoint. It can also destroy the other organs. If it begins to severelyattack one knee for instance, while the other knee continues to grownormally, then she will have one leg longer than the other.

It's a very painful disease. When she waslittle, she would lay in my arms when she had the fevers and I wouldjust rock her for hours while she slept.I'd carry hereverywhere andshe couldsleep in on the days she washurting. Shecould soak in th hot bath during the day when shedidn't feel good. It's all going to be different now because she'solder and we have to adjust to her being in school.We can'tjust live our life however we need to in order to make her feel better.

I've lived withpain for yearsand it breaks my heart that my little girl has to go through thistoo.She is so active and full of life. 

She went into remission once. It canhappen again.I believe in the power of positive thinking andin the power of prayer. Please, my friends, I'm asking youtokeep my little girl in your thoughts and prayers.

Raspberry


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 20, 2005)

I just posted in your home thread, but your sweet angel will definitely be in my prayers. 

I'm sure Buck is watching over her. :angel:

I can't even begin to know what a difficult time this is for you and your family. But I will pray for you all.

:hug:

Jen


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 20, 2005)

She is in our prayers and I'm going to share itwith my mom in Maine and my best friend in Maryland....so she'll beprayed for here in Tx, Maine, Maryland - and of course by all thestates covered by here on the boards!

Peg


----------



## pamnock (Jul 20, 2005)

You know she'll be held in our hearts here in PA . . .

Pam


----------



## rabbitluvr04 (Jul 20, 2005)

She is in our prayers, I am so sorry she has so go through this. Keep us posted.ray:


----------



##  (Jul 20, 2005)

Raspberry I have aHealing Candle lit for bothYou and SLG. You Bothwill be in my prayers andConzstant thoughts . :kiss:


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 20, 2005)

I've witnessed a lot of 'miracles' on this forum through the Power of Love and Prayer. 

Please pray and/or visualize SLG running, playing, swimming and dancing.

* * * * * *

Dear Raspberry,

I'm asking God and every Angel, Butterfly and Star I know help our little girl. 


-Carolyn


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 20, 2005)

:4hearts:Our love, prayers, and thoughts of good wishes are with you.:4hearts:

:magicwand: Rainbows! :heart:


----------



## Saffy (Jul 20, 2005)

Thoughts are with you and your daughter.. I can't begin to imagine what it must be like for a parent to seeher child in so much pain - give her a big hug from me will you please.


----------



## Zee (Jul 20, 2005)

My thoughts are with in this time.Please give SLG Hugs and Kisses from me and the buns. Pleasekeep us updated on how things go.

:kiss:


----------



## naturestee (Jul 20, 2005)

Sending our love...

Angela, James, Mocha, and Loki

I had a friend with Lupus- lost contact with her after she quit schoolto start chemotherapy. Is that a treatment for rheumatoidarthritis, too? Just curious.


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jul 20, 2005)

Raspberry this is such an awful thing for yoursweet little girl to go through. It must be terrible for you to see herin pain like that. Give her a love and a big hug from me. I will say aprayer for her.

Your little girl holds a place in everyones heart on this forum. I'msure there will be enough people praying that god will listen.

Vickie


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 20, 2005)

Oh Razz, you know that you, SLG and your familywill be in our prayers. She is just such an amazing little girl - whenyou see her pictures you would never guess at the pain she must be in.She is so full of life, and a real inspiration. We are sending allpositive thoughts your way.

Jan


----------



## bunsforlife (Jul 20, 2005)

I will make sure to add extra prayers for your family Razz! 

God Bless and stay strong!



Melissa


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jul 20, 2005)

Oh dear, I had noidea! Please tell SLG that our family is praying for hercomfort and complete healing.







~Amy


----------



## Cheetos mom (Jul 20, 2005)

Hugs, kisses and the warmest of pleasant wishes to you and your baby. 

Melissa and Family.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jul 20, 2005)

I will be praying for your family. I feel so bad for her. God Bless! ray:


----------



## mummybunny (Jul 20, 2005)

My mum has Rheumatoid Arthritis, she startedwith it when she was in her 30s, my gran also had bad arthritis in herhand joints. I worry I will get it too as it is hereditary, and I'mnearly 30.

My thoughts and prayers are with SLG. She is a little fighter and youare all doing what is possible to treat her at any given moment. I hopeshe goes into remission again soon.

God Bless

mummybunny


----------



## Jenniblu (Jul 20, 2005)

Sending prayers and good thoughts for SLG - "Special Little Girl"

ray:


----------



## Lissa (Jul 20, 2005)

Sending prayers your way....



:rose:


----------



## JimD (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm so sorry 

Prayers and good thoughts sent...

~Jim


----------



## Bassetluv (Jul 20, 2005)

> She went into remissiononce. It can happen again.Ibelieve in the power of positive thinking and in the power of prayer.


I absolutely believe that this will happen. I'm adding my prayers foryour little girl, as well as for you Raspberry...I cannot begin toimagine how stressing this must be. I had a young cousin who wasdiagnosed with JRA when he was around 2 as well, and it was a verytaxing time for the family. But like Carolyn said, I willpictureyour little girl as healthy and happy and running,dancing...visualization is very powerful. 

My prayers are with you...

~Di


----------



## CorkysMom (Jul 20, 2005)

So sorry to hear it...more prayers and bunny kisses sent!


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Jul 20, 2005)

I really sorry to hear she isnt doing good. Will keep her in my prayers and thoughts. 

Cristy


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 20, 2005)

Prayers are coming from Tennessee, too.

Give SLG hugs and kisses from Ally and me.

Laura


----------



## mambo101 (Jul 20, 2005)

Dittos here.


----------



## irishmist (Jul 20, 2005)

Prayers from us here as well. Hugs sent from Cleo Pez and Gracie

Susan


----------



## rabbitgirl (Jul 20, 2005)

love and prayers from here too,

Rose


----------



## BunnyMom (Jul 20, 2005)

Prayers and hugs from us as well!


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone! I did not know I wasthis loved on theforum.



Sebastian's Little Girl


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 20, 2005)

To know you is to love you, My Dearest Girl.

Of course you're loved by all of us - all around the World.

:kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 20, 2005)

Oh my, I had no idea! I'm so sorry you have to go through this and live with this...my thoughts and prayers are with you. 

*hugs*


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jul 20, 2005)

*Sebastians Little Girlwrote: *


> Thanks everyone! I did not know I was thisloved on theforum.
> 
> 
> 
> Sebastian's Little Girl


Aww sweetheart, we all love you!

I really hope you get better soon.

:hug:

Vickie

PS - You look beautiful in that picture ( but then again I dont think theres a picture where you dont


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 20, 2005)

HI Sweetie. I am so sorry you are notfeeling good. All of us here at Apollo's Acres are praying for you andsending nothing but good thoughts your way.

To know you is to love you Sweetie.

Tina, Jeremy &amp; Zoo Crew


----------



## black_jack (Jul 20, 2005)

yoursuch a beautiful little girl i really hope u feel bettersoon. Rasberry u have my prayers but i know u wont need themjust keep your chins up the pair of you xx hugs xx


:magicwand:


----------



## edwinf8936 (Jul 20, 2005)

Sorry to hear about this. A goodfriend of friend of mine is a Rheumatologist although he moved toChamapaign IL. They really know their stuff and the newermeds are a lot better. He helped me with a lot of my kneepain when I started riding seriously. Also helped me do myown physical therapy when I boke my collar bone and couldn't straightenmy arm out after the sling came off.

Those guys know their stuff.

Ed


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Jul 20, 2005)

[align=center]





[/align]
[align=center]I love you little girl![/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]

[/align]
[align=center]Danielle[/align]


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2005)

I send my prayers.She's such a beautiful girl and sweet looking.I hope she gets better.


----------



## CuddlesMom (Jul 20, 2005)

You our in our thoughts and prayers here also ...hope you feel better soon! ray:


----------



## Helen (Jul 20, 2005)

Hey SLG...Buck's star:star: is shining verybright for you right now. He knows what is happening to youand is going do his best praying to God that you will kick butt and getthrough this hiccup in your life. Reach out and grab some ofBuck's love and prayers and hold them close to your heart.He's also praying for your Mom, Dad, brothers and sisters.

You all are so loved!!! Prayers are being said around the world for your healing and good health!!!

We are all here for you, kiddo (that's a Buckism)! :star:

I love you, SLG!

Love, Helen


----------



## pamela227 (Jul 20, 2005)

Aww so sorry to hear youre not feelin well Slg 
Our thoughts &amp; prayers are with you.. hope you get well soon! ray:
:hug:

~pam


----------



## roberts_rabbits_2008 (Jul 20, 2005)

Thats soo terrible for anyone to go through thatmuch pain, especially a young child, and it must be even worse for youto have to sit there and know theres nothing for you to do. Iam soo sorry for your little girl. Thoughts and Prayers.

Robert


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi Helen!






Bucks star is shining more than candlelight tonight!



Sebastian says hi! And so do I! 

Thank you for all the good wishes everyone.

SLG


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jul 21, 2005)

Thank you all forkeeping Sebastian's Little Girl and our family in your thoughts andPrayers. I told Carolyn I could feel the love and the power so much theday we all lit candles for Buck. It gives me comfort to know it'sinmotion for SLG. 

I know how strong the power of positivethinking is. I will take one day at a timeandyourgood hearts will help give me strength and hope.

Raspberry


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 21, 2005)

Hey SLG!! I hope you're feeling ok today. Keep your positive spirit, you'll come through this just fine!

Lots of Hugs!!

Jen, Daisy, Sage, Basil, Elvis, Orion, Saphy, Sampson, Lily, Abby and Dillon


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 21, 2005)

I know I already posted in Raspberry's thread,but I think it's important to keep you knowingthe good vibesto you are stillgoing!! Most of all through everything, keepa positive mind even if it seems like it might be really bad and youcant imagine it will get better, thats when it will get better and youwill be amazed at the power your mind has over your body. be strong,SLG, and it will be okay! the same goes for you, Raspberry, I am sureyou are at a pro at this by now but I knowthat doesnt make itany easier and i hope you are given some comfort knowing everyone onthis board is rooting for SLG's quick recovery!


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi, SLG --and your mom too, 

Prayers and hugs being sent your way !

Gimli and Niobe send bunny kisses ! 

Kadish Tolesa:rose: :mrsthumper:


----------



## holland (Jul 21, 2005)

Prayers sent to you from Oklahoma.What a cutie you are, I'm sure my 4 girls would love to play withyou. We hope you feel better soon, and hope for a peacefulnight with good rest. I will be sending a special prayer fora healing touch. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## Ty-bee (Jul 21, 2005)

Good happy, healthy, positive thoughts beingsent from here in North Carolina. My brother in law lives with thistoo. His wrists are shot and he's had platesand/or pins butin them.It'sso disheartening to see someone youlove struggling with the pain and limitations that can occur.I'llbe keeping you all in my prayers!!!

[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## bluebird (Jul 21, 2005)

Im soo sorry,many people think there is a cure for arthritis, unfortunately there isnt yet.i will say a prayer.bluebird


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 21, 2005)

How's our girl doing today, Raspberry?

Flair ups still happening or have they lightened up a bit??

Prayers, of course, will continue for a Long time to come from this end.

-Carolyn


----------



## kpc (Jul 21, 2005)

Raspberry and SLG,
I will kee you in my prayers. I just love your pics., I haveto tell SGL you look just like my niece who I love dearly the 2 of youcould pass for sisters or twins.
I know that RA is horriable my Dad has it and his mom did too, so I will send lots of prayes your way
Kim


----------



## elle (Jul 21, 2005)

Dear SGL and family-

Me and my zoo are sending lots of love, prayers,bunny kisses, dog licks, cat rubs, guinea squeaks, birdchirps,piggie grunts and fish bubblesyourway. Your spirit is soooo big you will be flying in no timeat all! 

Peace to you all, elle


----------



## lyndsy (Jul 21, 2005)

SLG,

Hey sweetie, i'm so sorry to hear you're not feeling well. I would liketo let you know that all of us over here in the Jungle are thinking ofyou. 

We wish you well, and send all the love we've got.

I will pray for you,

Lyndsy, Buster, Tucks, and Daytona!

:kiss::monkey::monkey:


----------



## CMiska (Jul 21, 2005)

:balloons:Rasberry will keep SLG in my thoughts and prayers :balloons:


----------



## Fergi (Jul 21, 2005)

Dear SLG, you are such a special personand have so many great things left to do that I just know you willstart to feel better soon. I am putting in extra prayers for a fastrecovery for you. Make sure you spend lots of time with Sebastian, Iknow nothing makes me feel better than cuddling up with my bunnies ordogs or my little ones when I don't feel my best. I wanted to sharethis poem with you because I think it is really nice and so true of agirl like you.






Why God Made
Little Girls 


God made the world with

towering trees, majestic

mountains, and restless seas.

Then paused and said,

It needs one more thing....

someone to laugh and

dance and sing.

To walk in the woods and gather

flowers....to commune with

nature in quiet hours."

So God made little girls with

laughing eyes and bouncing curls,

with joyful hearts,

and infectious smiles,

enchanting ways and

feminine wiles.

And when He'd completed

the task He'd begun,

He was pleased and proud

of the job He'd done.

For the world, when seen

through a little girl's eyes

greatly resembled Paradise.



Lots of hugs and love sent to you and your mom.

Adrienne


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 21, 2005)

I called SLG tonight to see how she was feeling and tell her I love her.

She answered the phone, very weak and weary. She couldn't get to sleepuntil midnight last night and woke up this morning at 4:00 in painrelating to her arthritis. She was able to doze off until 6:00 in themorning, but that was it.

Today was a long, hard day for SLG. She's going to bed; she's absolutely exhausted from the pain. 

Please, take a moment for this precious child and ask your Higher Poweror the Universe...whatever your belief is...for a miracle and a cure.

ray:

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 21, 2005)

I am so sorry SLG is hurting so bad.There is nothing worse in this world than to have your child hurtingand not being able to make it all better. Raspberry, both you and SLGare in out prayers. We love you SLG and pray you are able to get somemuch deserved sleep tonight. 

We'll be lighting a candle for you Sweetheart.

Tina


----------



## mambo101 (Jul 21, 2005)

I will be praying for you tonight SLG.


----------



## Jenniblu (Jul 21, 2005)

Dear SLG, 

I hope by the morning you are able to feel a little better andread all the good wishes that everyone has written to you. Weall love you very much and want you to feel better so we can see yourpretty smiling face again.

I've tried to talk your mom into making another special littlegirl like you just for me, but she says you are so special that therecan only be one of you in the whole world. Your mommy is soright about that.

When I don't feel good, Ihug my rabbitVashand thenI feel a little better. Maybe you can hugSebastian when you feel bad and he will give you some kisses so you canfeel a little better too.

From Jenni and Vash


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jul 22, 2005)

SLG was having ahard time falling asleep, so I read out loud all the messages to her.She said "Thank you for all the nice things you all said. Thank you fornoticing me. It's nice that so many people have me in theirprayers."

Her primary problem right now isadjusting to her medications. They are hard on her stomach and probablymake her tired as well. She woke up three times last night to run tothe bathroom to be sick. 

She has never had much of an appetite,but she will have to learn to eat a little something each time shetakes her pills. That will help. 

Momma has already gotten back into aterrible habit... When she was little I let her sleep withme....like forever....until she was nearly six years old. Her Daddy andI never minded her sleeping with us as a baby, and then when she gotsick with the RA the first time we just kept her with us all the time.It took me forever to let her sleep in her bed. It wasn't her, it wasme! She is like MY Blankie!!! It didn't do any harm. It made her feelloved and secure. Anyway, when she doesn't feel good, and with herDaddy working nights, she's right back in my bed again.:?


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 22, 2005)

dont be silly....im sure SLG loves sleeping inbed with you.. i couldnt think of a more comforting thing...and im sureshe also has a stronger sense of security....and as for you, you areright there when she needs you to be...to kiss andhold herwhen she is in pain and anything else she may need.


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 22, 2005)

If having SLG in bed with you helps Gofor it. I was the same way with Jeremy ever since he was young he wassick all the time and slept in my bed. As old as he is he still does.Dale has spent many a night on the couch when Jeremy is sick.

I am so sorry Slg is feeling so badly. I am continuing prayersand positive thoughts for her and you and your family. I wish there wassomething more I could do. 

:hug:and :kiss:to both of you.

Tina


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jul 22, 2005)

:?I still like to crawl into bed with my mom when I don't feel good. There's just something reassuring about it.


----------



## onnie (Jul 22, 2005)

My thoughts are with you at this difficult time'SLG hope you feel better soon sweetheart:bambiandthumper:magicwand:


----------



## bunsforlife (Jul 22, 2005)

Even at 24, when I get really sick or have a badathsma attack I call my mom. Just to hear her voice helps merelax. 

Or I just whine to my husband and tell him I want my mommy 

I dont think it is a bad habit, I think it is more of a comforting presence for both of you


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 22, 2005)

SLG, I am so sorry that you are going throughthis (and your mom too). My mom suffers with RA and I know how awful itis, but even more so with you just being young. I will be thinking ofyou and keeping you in my prayers. Pernod and Perry send lots of bunnykisses.

Jan


----------



## lyndsy (Jul 22, 2005)

Dearest SLG,

I can't tell you enough how much hearing of you this way breaks myheart. I am praying for you always! Buster and Tucker, and Daytona sendall the love thier little hearts can hold to you.

I do hope you feel better soon, and there's NOTHING wrong with mummy,and SLG time! Keep huggin' that little angel with all you've got.

all the love in the world to you sweetie,

:kiss:

:monkey::monkey:


----------



##  (Jul 22, 2005)

There is Absolutelynothing wrong with Her sleeping in yourbed when she is feeling bad ,Cassi My 8 yr old still does itevery now and again , especially when sheis woken from a baddream or if not feeling well ,and sometimes just because she knows itaggravates me lol , She has donrthis since she gotherown Big Girl bed , Shehas never been allowed to sleep all nightw ith us on a continuing basis, so every now andthen itsa security treat . I wouldntworry about it , Go For It , Ithelps all concerned in the long run .:kiss:


----------



## Ty-bee (Jul 22, 2005)

Don't even feel an ounce of guilt or any thingelse for letting her back in your bed. I let Brooke sleep with me whenshe's not feeling well or I pull out the couch bed so we can sleeptogether. As a matter of fact she's been sleeping with me all week asthe hubby has been gone (training for next deployment).

And at 27 I still call my mom whenever I getting sick. There is justsomething about hearing her voice that is relaxing and in a way helpsme feel better. I know if we weren't 900 miles apart she'd be here in aheart beat to take care of me...thats reassuring. The power of a mom'slove is a great thing!!!

Will continue to pray that things get better!

Shannon


----------



## Fergi (Jul 22, 2005)

Dear SLG, I wanted to let you know thatyou are still in my thoughts and prayers and that I really hope you arefeeling better soon. I also thought you might like to see thesepictures, I thought they were pretty neat I hope you do too!

Nothing better than a BIG Tiger hug!







This one is pretty silly I think






This one is defienetly the strangest cloud I have ever seen andI have always loved to look at the clouds. Wish I could have seen it inperson but this is still pretty cool!






Lots of Hugs and Love

Adrienne


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jul 22, 2005)

So sorry SLG. That's terrible. I'm praying for you and hope you feel better.


----------



## babymommy (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear this. SLGis so beautiful. I can only imagine as a mother, how hardthis is. I have one daughter who is now 15 and there arestill some times, that I don't mind if she comes and sleeps in myroom. Of course she thinks shes out grown that. Butevery once in a while if we've both had a really bad day or something,the little girl comes back out. So I don't blame you forhaving her in there with you.

I'll put her on my prayer list in Georgia! I believe in the power the prayer!

babymommy


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 22, 2005)

Were you able to get some rest SLG? 

I have been thinking of you all day. I found a turtle thismorning and thought of you and Shelly. I hope you are getting some restand relief Sweetheart. We are praying for you. Jeremy even got all thebunnies to say bunny prayers for you. We love you and are thinking ofyou.

Tina


----------



## kpc (Jul 22, 2005)

I pray that SGL is felling bettertoday, I will say a prayer for her at church tonight. I have to say ifher sleeping with you makes her and you fell better then thats ok( heyI did untill I was 19 when I felt bad) I know I'm weird but nothingmakes you feel as good as hug or snuggle with your mom when you feelbad or sad.
Send lots of love and hugs. Kim
P.S. my boys still sleep with there dad and me.


----------



## Helen (Jul 23, 2005)

Just want to wrap arms around you, SLG,andhold you close ...just want to let you know how muchyouare so much a part of all of our lives.....and especiallyhowyouare the most sensitive, deep thinking andloving person. Whew! And you're howold!!! You have touched so many lives....did you knowthat???? And Buck was one of them!!! How he lovesyou and his star is shining for you!!!:star:


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 23, 2005)

Helen wrote:


> Just want to wrap arms around you, SLG, and?hold you close...just want to let you know how much you?are so much a part of all ofour lives.....and especially how?you?are the most sensitive, deepthinking and loving person.? Whew!? And you're how old!!!? You havetouched so many lives....did you know that????? And Buck was one ofthem!!!? How he loves you and his star is shining for you!!!:star:




* * * * * *

ray: Amen. ray:

* * * 

We'll get through this, SLG and Raspberry. 

As you sleep, someone, somewhere will be praying, loving, and thinking of you. 

This forum is international and when you're asleep, others are awake and praying for you.

Love _Always_,
-Carolyn


----------



## naturestee (Jul 23, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Thisforum is international and when you're asleep, others are awake andpraying for you.




Too true! It's 2:30 a.m. and I'm thinking of you, dear! I hope you're sleeping right now!


----------



## edwinf8936 (Jul 23, 2005)

Keep us updated. I hate to see such a sweet child go through these things.

Edrangepansy:urplepansy:inkpansy:ink iris::rose::4hearts:


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Jul 23, 2005)

I hope your feeling better today and got some much needed rest. 

Cristy


----------



## CorkysMom (Jul 23, 2005)

Hope your doin better today...as far as sleepingwith your mom..no harm in that. My 10 yo son still wants no one but mewhen he's sick...hang in there and get well soon kiddo!


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 23, 2005)

Hi SLG! I hope you've been able torest and that today is a better day. I'm so sorry that yourmedicine is making you sick. The medicine I take for my RAmade me sick for a little while too, but it has helped. 

Razz: I still rely on my Mom when I'm sick. Living with herright now makes it easier, but when I was in college, I would make hercome down and check on me. And when things are just too much,there is nothing better then the thought of curling up in my Mom's bedand forgetting about it all.

Jen


----------



## Meghan910 (Jul 23, 2005)

Poor little girl. It's horrible that such athing could happen to such a wonderful girl and family.Youare all in my prayers..and yes, Buck is definatly watching over us all.

Meghan


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 23, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Anyway, when shedoesn't feel good, and with her Daddy working nights, she's right backin my bed again. :?


My daughter turns 21 on August 2nd. You can imagine mysurprise when she came and climbed into bed with me the other nightbecause she was feeling lonely and her dad was working....in fact,she's done that two or three nights in the last couple ofweeks. My husband came home to find his "two favorite women"cuddled up together....and he wasn't upset - he went and slept in therecliner because he knew Robin must've needed her mom.

I don't see anything wrong with it...

Peg


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Jul 23, 2005)

update on how she is feeling???


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 23, 2005)

*TinysMom wrote:*


> *RaspberrySwirl wrote:*
> 
> 
> > Anyway, when shedoesn't feel good, and with her Daddy working nights, she's right backin my bed again. :?
> ...


I still climb in bed with my Mom if I'm depressed about something ornot feeling good and I'm 26. In fact, when the RA in my handsis really bad, I go sleep in her room. A few months ago, Ihad this awful wisdom tooth issue and I don't have dental insurance, sohaving them pulled was out of the question...I basically moved into mymom's room for a week.

It's great when Shawn is here and he can take care of me, but it's justnot the same. He'll never be as good when I'm sick as myMom. He's completely understanding about it. He hasto be, his sister whose going to be 40 in August still sleeps in bedwith both their parents when she's in town from New York, her kidssleep on the floor in there and her husband sleeps on the couch!

Jen


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Jul 23, 2005)

When i am sad, depressed, or just wantingattention i lay on my mom and put my head on her chest... im almost18... i guess its because its how i was help to be conforted when i wasa baby


----------



## bunsforlife (Jul 23, 2005)

Hey there SLG. 

I was paying my respects to the Mayor of Tuckertown and his citizens today and Caro and I were talking about you! 

I hope you are feeling better or if not, then know that it too shallpass. You have lots of angels looking out for you!You are a brave and strong girl and I am proud to say I knowyou! I hope some of that braveness wears off on me!

God Bless and sleep tight!

Melissa, Anubis, Guinevere and Gir


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 24, 2005)

Hey Buddy! :hug:

I finally got some pictures developed of Tucker, Cali, and Fauna today.Will post them for you on Monday in your and Sebastian's thread. 

My niece and nephew are having a sleepover tonight. Bunsforlife joinedus earlier today and we had a cookout and went to see "March of thePenguins". My, those penguins work hard to have and provide for theirbabies! :shock: I loved watching them walk, swim, play, and sometimesget jealous of each other. My niece and nephew said at times it was alittle boring, but overall, they liked it too and we laughed a lot.

It's now 3:00 in the morning (the middle of the night) and I woke up,can't stop thinking about you...prayed for you for awhile, then wantedto send you a note to tell you that I love you. So here I am! 

My nephew yelled out to Bunsforlife when she was getting in her car,"Hey! You forgot to take Cali!" :nonono: I don't _think_ so Mr.Man!!!

Hope today is a good day and a wish of yours comes true. Give your Mom,Dad and Sebastian a hug and kiss for me. Will talk to you soon,Sweetheart!

:hug: :kiss:

Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jul 24, 2005)

I've popped on here to look for updates on you and I am so sorry that you have been suffering so badly SLG.

Much love and prayers are still being said for you.

Vickie


----------



##  (Jul 24, 2005)

:balloons:SLG:, 

How are You feeling Today Sweety ,


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi everyone, I'msorry I didn't think to say anything before we left, but we went toColorado for two days for a family reunion. We just got back and Ican't believe how you all have kept Sebastian's Little Girl right inyour thoughts and prayers the whole time we've been gone! 

She hasn't been sick again from hermedicine. I've been making sure she eats something pretty heavy beforeshe takes all her meds. She did have a lot of swelling and discomfortin her feet and ankles Saturday. I think she may have overdone swimmingand playing with her cousins at the reunion. :?She's sleptpretty restlesslya couplenights and is running somelow fevers. That has always been typical for her when her RA isbothering her. 

Thank you for keeping her in yourhearts.We told all our family about all of you!

Raspberry


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 25, 2005)

I am glad that you are able to hold downeverything with your meds. SLG I would like to show you our new bunnywe just picked up on Thursday all the way out in Hillsboro Ohio not farfrom Kentucky. She is a fawn color flemish giant and only 7 weeks oldwill be 8 weeks on Aug 3rd. Her name is SweetPea. She gives you bunchesof bunny kissies so you can feel better.

What was that mommie





Her first bath and she was not happy for the way her tail was because it is not puffy yet.




She was enjoying smelling her friend Samantha's toy. Samantha is our german shep/golden retreiver mix.




I hope you enjoyed the pics of our new baby. We will be getting a malelater on when we finally move to our house hopefully buy winter.


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 25, 2005)

Definitely one of the coolest kids in the world with one of the coolest rabbits!


----------



## lyndsy (Jul 25, 2005)

SLG,

I'm glad to hear you're feeling a little better. Buster, Tucks,Daytona, and I are thinking of you always, and hope you get better realsoon so you can get outside and enjoy that summer!

all our love kiddo,

Lyndsy, Daytona, Buster, and Tucker Pants

:kiss:


----------



## Pepper (Jul 25, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> Definitely one of the coolest kids in the world with one ofthe coolest rabbits!


It looks like your Tucker likesSLG.


----------



## JimD (Jul 26, 2005)

How's our little gurl today??

Continuing prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 26, 2005)

hey SLG!! what's shakin today?? hope youre feelin a lil better over there!! Have you dressed Sebastian up in any new clothes??


----------



## PepperGrl (Jul 26, 2005)

Sorry to hear about all of this... I feel likei've been gone so long. Hang in there SLG... you will be inmy thoughts and prayers too.

My puppy Turbo has his eyes closed because he is saying a prayer for you too!







With love,

Jamie, Pepper, Butterscotch, and Turbo


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm feeling great today everyone. Onlymy toes and ankles are swollen but I still ran and played outside. Itis raining today. Thank you for all the wonderful prayers and messages.I love you all so much. Sebastian does too. He says thank you forpraying for my little girl. He has been snugling me a lot. In facttoday he was giving me a lot of kisses. :inlove:

Love, 

Sebastian's Little Girl


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl (Jul 26, 2005)

Look what the Missus sent me!!! :jumpforjoy:

I don't think I ever got flowers sent to meexceptwhen I was little and I was in the hospital for my RA. 

Thank you Helen. I love them. They smell so good!


----------



##  (Jul 26, 2005)

How Sweet,Pretty Flowers for a PrettyLittle Girl . 
Sweety those Yellow Flowersjust so compliment thosebeautiful Blue eyesof Yours . Are you FeelingBetter ?


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 26, 2005)

you are a lucky girl, SLG!! i wish i got flowers!! im jealous!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 26, 2005)

Beautiful flowers for a beautiful girl.......how lucky you are. 

Glad you are feeling better.

Rainbows!


----------



## lyndsy (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh Sweetie it's so nice to hear from you.

I'm glad to hear you're feeling better. It rained here for most of the day too. It's not fun running erands in the rain...

Buster and Tucks want to say hello, and they send you all the bunny kisses in the world!

:kiss:

:monkey::monkey:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hey that is great that you are getting better everyday. I have been praying for and your family as well.

SweetPea gives ya baby bunny kissies too.

Angel and SweetPea


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 26, 2005)

They're as pretty and uplifting as you.

That Helen!  Getting flowers when you least expect it and you're notin the hospital is The Best. Buck sure could pick out a Good Woman. 

Your name comes up with love every time I talk to Helen, and that's every day.

My heart, love, and prayers are with you, Sebastian's Little Girl.

:kiss:

Love, 
-Carolyn


----------



## edwinf8936 (Jul 26, 2005)

:inlove::hug:


----------



## irishmist (Jul 27, 2005)

Awwww look at that face... those flowers are having trouble matching the beauty of you.

Glad to hear you are feeling better

Susan


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jul 27, 2005)

You all reallyhave no idea how much it means to me/us that you are so supportive. Ihaven't even told all of my family about SLG coming out of remissionyet. I haven't felt well, and my work load has been heavy lately. Wehad a death in the family...the timing just hasn't been right to tellthe rest of the family. A dark cloud will loom over when I do. Theyhave watched so many of my family members suffer with this. My sisterwho has it cried all day when I told her about SLG, understandably.

Nevertheless, you all are my sunshine.You make me feel strong. I know you are supposed to be bunny friends,but right now, you are just friends.






You make SLG feel so special. She feels"noticed". That's what she always tells Carolyn. I held her in my armslast night and we prayed together that her arthritis would "go back tosleep". I know that in reality it will be months and months, if it evendoes, but that will be part of my prayers every day. Right nowI'mpraying the hardest for the medicines to work so it willstopadvancing.

Thank you, all of you. 

Raspberry


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 27, 2005)

What lovely flowers, SLG. I think gettingflowers sent is really special. I am so glad that you are feelingbetter, and that Sebastian is giving you lots of kisses - he wants tomake his Little Girl feel better too.

We are all keeping the prayers and good wishes going for you. Take care!

love Jan, Pernod and Perry x


----------



## JimD (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## Carolyn (Jul 27, 2005)

With all the smiles, happiness, and joy you,SLG, and Sebastian bring to us on a daily basis, the least we can do isbe there foryou when you need support.

In our hearts and in our prayers.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 27, 2005)

What beautiful flowers! I'll be that really cheered you right up.


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 27, 2005)

Those are beautiful flowers SLG!!! Ihope they made you feel a little bit better. You and your Momare in my prayers every day.

Jen


----------



## proxima centauri (Jul 27, 2005)

'got a cousin who has rheumatoid arthritis. he'snow almost 30 and manages to live a good life. But when in crisis, it'salways a bummer.

Don't give up SLG!

Keep yourself in shape however you can, and take good care of yourself and Seb .

Take care.

proxi


----------



## Zee (Jul 27, 2005)

*SGL - *You are a very special girl. We all love you very much.

Myself and my 4 Girls, send you lots of hugs and kisses.

Keep smiling. You have a beautiful smile

:hug::kiss::bouquet:
*
Carolyn wrote: *


> Withall the smiles, happiness, and joy you, SLG, and Sebastian bring to uson a daily basis, the least we can do is be there foryou whenyou need support.
> 
> In our hearts and in our prayers.


*
Couldn't agree more.*


----------



## Jenniblu (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi SLG, I'm glad you are feelingbetter. I like your flowers too. They are still notas pretty as you are though. I'm glad that Sebie is givingyou plenty of kisses to help make you feel better.

With hugs :hug:,

Jenni and Vash


----------



## thymeczech (Jul 27, 2005)

I too suffer from RA, as does mymother. Raspberry, is your daughter old enough to take Enbrelor Humira? It's a wonder drug for RA sufferers.I've been taking it for over a year now....no side affects at all.


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jul 28, 2005)

SLG those flower are beautiful. What a lovely photo of you with them.

I just want to let you know, I'm still thinking about you and I am glad you are feeling a little better.

Love

Vickie xxxx


----------



## lyndsy (Jul 28, 2005)

SLG,

How are you doing today? Daytona, Buster, Tucker, and I were thinking of you today, and thought we'd come and say HELLO!

We are getting a new Monkey to add to the Jungle VERY soon, and it's agirl! GIRL POWER! Her name is Emma. When she comes home i'll send you apicture of her....

Here are some funny pics I thought you'd enjoy for now,

































Hope you like them...


We are ALWAYS thinking of you,

Love,

Lyndsy, Daytona, Buster, and Tucks

:kiss:


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies! :wave:

Are the meds working? Would we know by now? Any side effects in taking them?

Praying very hard for Our Little Girl.

ray: :heart: ray:

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jul 30, 2005)

We really don'tknow anything yet. There isn't much of a change and it takes weekssometimes on these meds before you know if they are going to do theirthing. She still has swelling in all the same places. 

Thanks for thinking of us.


----------



## Ally (Jul 30, 2005)

Hi SLG!:wave:

I hope you are feeling better today! Snuggy, Baby, Toby, my mom, and I say:





You remain in our prayers.ray:

Your friend,

:heart:

Ally


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 1, 2005)

To RaspberrySwirl and SLG:



I said a prayer for you today

And know God must have heard~

I felt the answer in my heart

Although He spoke no word.

I didn't ask for wealth or fame,

I knew you wouldn't mind,

I asked Him to send treasures

Of a far more lasting kind.

I asked that He'd be near you

At the start of each new day

To grant you health and blessings

And friends to share your way.

I asked for happiness for you

In all things great and small~

But it was His loving care

I prayed for most of all.

_-Anonymous_


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 1, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> To RaspberrySwirl and SLG:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful prayer poem.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 1, 2005)

Raspberry and SLG


----------



## ariel (Aug 5, 2005)

I do not know how on earth I missed all this, SLG I am wishing you good fun days without being sore.

I am a real believer in positive thoughts and I will send you lots andlots, you may not always hear them because while you are sleeping I amawake because of where I live, but that's ok because my thoughts canhelp you while you sleep and other peoples can help you while you areawake, that way you have good thoughts and prayers all day and night!

The flowers the Missus sent you are beautiful, and I liked the vase with the big smile too!!

Keep wearing your smile, it looks good on you!!

((((BIG HUGS))))


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi everyone, Ijust wanted to update you a little bit. First let me say, I tell SLGabout all your wonderful messages on our other two threads and she getssuch a kick out of them. She tells everyone about all of you!

We went to the Jesse MCartneyconcertand pretty soon I overhear her talking to these peoplethat were sitting next to us... She's just chatting away about "her"bunny forum! :shock:Telling them all about her friends andhow much they love and pray for her to get better... and that theythink she has the cutest bunny... I guess I have to teach her somehumility...



I will try to have her sit still longenough tonight to reply to all of your messages. That's tough, but I'lltry! 

She has been doing pretty well. I can'treally tell much of a difference in her joints, but at least shedoesn't complain that she'sworse, so that'sprogress! She goes back to the Rheumatologist on Sept. 14th.We should know more by then. 

I have a cute story to tell you. 

After I got my job a few months ago, Iwas able to start having my nails done again, and she really likes togo with me when I get my nails done and have a pedicure done to herfeet. I think all thehot water and rubbing on herfeetfeel really good to her. And she really likes the cutelittle designs the girls paint on her toenails afterward too!

I don't let her do it very oftenthough,it's a budget thing, and last time I said no.Butshe pulled $10.00 out of her purse andpleadedwith me and said she had her own money from her "paycheck" with Daddyand she would pay for it herself. Well, it's supposed to cost 25.00 butthe lady that owned the place melted andsaid "Today we have aspecial for little girl pedicures, they are only $10.00. So you haveenough!" I thought that was sokind!

Raspberry


----------



##  (Aug 23, 2005)

AWwwwwwwwwhow sweet of the Lady !!!!!!See she is a Special LittleGirl .( he he get it )When she checks her Threadtonight tell her theres a special surprise inthere for her . She is goingto SO love this face !!!!!!


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 23, 2005)

:tears2:OH how sweet of that woman. GodBless her, she probably doesn't even know how she madeSLG's day.

SLG is an amazing little girl. Her strength and zest for life is an inspiration for us all.

Tina


----------



## Zee (Aug 23, 2005)

Cannot say better than what Tina has already said

Big hugs cuddles from me and the girls

:hug:
*
dajeti2 wrote: *


> :tears2:OH howsweet of that woman. God Bless her, she probably doesn't even know howshe made SLG's day.
> 
> SLG is an amazing little girl. Her strength and zest for life is an inspiration for us all.
> 
> Tina


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 23, 2005)

How nice of that lady - that's the kind of thing that restores your faith in human nature. 

Had to laugh about SLG telling everyone about the Forum. I do that too,and people say "There is a forum for rabbits????" and I tell them allabout it. They usually just smile, and leave thinking "poor, crazylady".

Jan


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 23, 2005)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> How nice of that lady - that's the kind of thing thatrestores your faith in human nature.
> 
> Had to laugh about SLG telling everyone about the Forum. I do that too,and people say "There is a forum for rabbits????" and I tell them allabout it. They usually just smile, and leave thinking "poor, crazylady".
> 
> Jan






You're lucky I have been told I am the crazy bunny lady withthat huge rabbit. At least they know and remember me.

Tina


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 23, 2005)

Tina, yes they do remember, don't they. I havehad some of the people I have told bring their kids in to where I workand say "This is the lady with rabbits that live in her house - andthey have a cat flap and sand pit etcetc" :embarrassed:.

Jan


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Aug 23, 2005)

Wow that was really nice of her.. I bet she felt good payin for it herself.

Cristy


----------



## BunnyMom (Aug 23, 2005)

What a cute story! It's nice to hear there are people like that still out there!

And yes, I too am one of those crazy bunny ladies! I talk atwork about my three like they're my kids and I'm sure all my co-workersthink I'm nuts. But I work in the garment center, so it'sokay.


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 23, 2005)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Tina, yes they do remember, don't they.
> Jan


LOL I went to the feed store last week. I've onlybeen to that one once before and the lady asked me how the rabbitswere. Then she specifically asked about the "bigone". I felt like a nut! I must have talked to herfor the longest time about them. I have customers who talk tome all the time and call their animals by name, I never have any ideawhat they are talking about. It's so embarrassing.

Raspberry: I'm so glad SLG is feeling better. What a greatlady at the nail place! It makes you feel good that there arestill good people out there.

Jen


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl (Aug 23, 2005)

Thank you everyone for all the prayersand all the thoughts you have sent and all of the love you have senttoo. Sebastian and I pray for you too. I feel realley great.I couldn't feel better. Those meds are relley helpful. I like takingthe swollow kind becoase I dont like taking the chewing kind flavers. Icouldnt love you any more. 

SLG with Sebastians Lovetoo


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey SLG!!!

Good to hear your medicine is helping you feel better. And what agrown-up girl you are, paying for your own pedicure! How is school? Istart again in two weeks and I am going to be super busy, I bet you aretoo! How is Sebastian, I heard that he stole your grapes a few days ago... silly rabbit!!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 23, 2005)

I am so sorry that I missed this thread but Ijust wanted to say best wishes and God bless from Burlington, OntarioCanada :inlove:


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl (Aug 23, 2005)

thank you mike. 

Love, SLG


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi Sebastian's little girl,

I am glad you arefeeling better!! Have you went back to school yet?? What grade are youin?? My oldest William is a 5th grader and my little son is inkindergarten.. Today was the first day back after summer.

Crisyt


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl (Sep 14, 2005)

I went to Dr. Shavers today. Momma will tell you all about it becaus I have to go to bed.

SLG


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 14, 2005)

Things reallyhaven't changed. We are moving her to a more aggressive treatment. Shewill start methotrexate now in hopes of stopping the progression. Shehas hot, swollen feet and ankles almost daily, almost all of her toesare swollen, her hands and wrists are sore a lot... She has been verycranky. I think she is running the rheumatoid fevers and I know she isfatigued. She lost 2 lbs since her last visit, which was only 2 monthsago. That has us very worried. She only weighs 47 lbs. 

She had her first soccer practice Monday. She had 110% heart and about60% of the ability she did last fall. It's very sad. Her big sister iscoaching her team this year too... She was so awesome last fall. Shelimps all the time now and never got to a full run. She never reallycomplained, but she did finally tell her sis that her ankles hurt abouthalf way through practice. It was making me hurt to watch her. She cameover and sat down with me. I took her cleats, shin guards and socksoff, and her ankles were so hot and swollen. I carried her to the carafter practice andchoked back tears all the wayhome.My sister grew up with this and I know what it's likenot to be able to do the things other kids do. SLG's doctors say lether do all that she wants to try, but man it was toughtowatch. 

Her Daddy and I talked long into the night about it that night anddecided that we'd rather she be able to walk a few more years than tobe a soccer star. We just don't have the heart to tell her. But we sawher Rheumatologist today and he's sending her to a physical therapistto have a special ankle support brace made for her so that she can keeptrying to play. He said it was really important to let her trytodo it until she didn't want to anymore.As luckwould have it, or not, SLG is an incredibly talented soccer playeralready. She drew the attention of a lot of coaches last year whohavebeen playing club ball for years and thought we shouldhave her playing year round... 

I carry her a lot. In the grocery store, to and from the car, stufflike that. I've also been sleeping with her a lot again. I'm concernedabout how the cooler weather willeffect her. The doctorrecommended a hot tub again for the winter. Myjob is goinggreat, so maybe that hot tub is a possibility for this winter yet. 

Please keep her in your prayers. How silly of me, I don't even have toask. You all are the best. Just knowing you are here for us helps morethan you know.

Raspberry, SLG and Sebastian


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 15, 2005)

Your entire family definately has continued prayers and support from this house! Slg is such a strong girl, it is amazing!


----------



## Jenniblu (Sep 15, 2005)

SLG I'll be praying for you to be able to finishout the soccer season and also for your mommy to sell a bunch of housesso she can get the biggest hot tub - big enough for you, your mom anddad and even Sebbie (although I don't know if he'd like it).

ray:

http://www.7secondsoflove.com/winners/&lt;--- thought you might like this, sweetie.


----------



##  (Sep 15, 2005)

:tears2: Razz youknow our little Girl is always in myprayers and she has a continuous candlelit for her . Its breaking myheartto have her inso much pain all the time . I wishI could take her pain away for her. I really wished I lived muchmuch closer , I wishalso I could take Yourpain as well , I can only imagine how hard it isfor YOU and Your Family .RA is hard on Adults Icant Phathom what it must belike for her . Poorbaby . Give her a great bigHUGGGGGG from Me andKisses from Chaz . :kiss:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 15, 2005)

SLG I sure hope you can pull through this. Keeptrying with soccer until you can not. You are winner all the time andkeep your head up high. You can do it and just be strong. 

SLG: something you could laugh at me with. When I gave SweetPea a batha few days ago cause she stinks. I saw something and realized thatSweetPea is a he not a she. Ooops we had to change the name so wedecided on MeatHead. I had to double check to make sure before wechanged the name.

Razz: You should looking into pennysavers or Freecycle.com sometimesyou can find good hottubs cheap or free nothing wrong it them. I had afriend of mine who looked in the penny saver and she got a brand newhot tup all she had to do was to go and disassembel it and haul it. Itwas worth it. 

Good luck and you guys are in my continuing prayers.

Angel and MeatHead.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 15, 2005)

Hullo there SLG &lt;-- theshort version ..  Good to know you're smilingthrough; it's the best way isnt it? Love to you and yourfamily .. Saffy xx


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 15, 2005)

:bigtears:I don't know what to say. :bigtears:

All my love,
-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 15, 2005)

Razz, 

SLG and your whole family are always in my special request prayers and will continue to be. 

Take care,

Laura


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 15, 2005)

You will most certainly be in my thoughts andprayers. I am just glad she's got you in her corner (and her dad, Buckand Sebby of course).


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi SLG, we haven't talked before, butI'vebeen catching up onall the pics and stories ofSebbie and you and the two of you are very special!! Socceris so much fun but I'm not very good at it, you're probably a milliontimes better than I am. I'm sending mental thoughts toSebastian to give you a bunny kiss and abunnycuddlefrom me. Feel better sweetie.

***

Q: What do bunny pilots fly?
A: HARE planes!!



Nadia &amp; Cookie


----------



## BunnyMom (Sep 15, 2005)

SLG - I'm so sorry you have to go through allthis. My nephew plays soccer too and I know it's a lot ofwork, but also a lot of fun. Most kids don't know how easythey have it until they hear a story like yours. You're sucha trooper! I hope things get better for you.

Lots of love and prayers from us,
Donna, Scott, Poco, Hef, Skittles and JawsII


----------



## Meganc731 (Sep 15, 2005)

Sending big hugs from our family. 

Megan


----------



## AnnaS (Sep 15, 2005)

Sending prayers your way.


----------



## babydoshia (Sep 15, 2005)

I've been away from the forum alot lately andI'm really sorry I missed this.

I'll be keeping you and your family in my thoughts.

-Madelon


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 15, 2005)

SLG, I am so very sorry that you are feeling sobad right now. I think you are so brave, and also very talented tocarry on playing soccer. Our local team have just spent £15 million($27 million) on a new soccer player and they still can't win - do youwant to come over and play!!?

I will be praying for you to get rid of all your pain. Take care of yourself

Lots of Love, Jan, Pernod and Perry


----------



## maxine (Sep 15, 2005)

i hope your little girl gets better she is in my prayers, love maxine and two bunnies zoe and buster xoxo


----------



## cirrustwi (Sep 15, 2005)

Razz and SLG: I'm so sorry things aren'tchanging. My RA hasn't been under control for over a year nowand has been getting extremely bad the last few weeks. I toam trying a new medication. I know how hard it is for me, andI can't imagine how hard it is for a child or for a mother to watch herchild go through it. I know my Mom has a hard time when I'mhaving a bad day and I'm an adult.

Please, if there is anything I can do for you, let me know. You are all in my prayers every day.

Jen


----------



## edwinf8936 (Sep 15, 2005)

I wish I could help out somehow.

Ed


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm posting thisupdate here instead of on the other thread because prayers arewhatwe need most. I took SLG to the physical therapistyesterday to be fitted for a brace. When we first got there he watchedher walk and then had her stand in some different positions. He wasdoing a lot of things that really had nothing to do with her ankles andI was becoming concerned. He finally turned to me and said he thinksone of her legs is shorter than the other. I thought I was going to getsick. 

Severe damage to the joints, whichresults in stunted growth, or no growth, is one of the thingsI've feared the most. The PT couldn't tell without xrays what part ofher leg was shorter and he was going to call her Rheumatologist todayand talk to him about what we need to do next regarding an orthodic orwhatever. I'm beginning to feel very worn out and frazzled.

SLG on the other hand seems to think her new brace is very cool!


----------



## BunnyMom (Sep 21, 2005)

Ras, I am so sorry to hear this! This must be sohard. SLG sounds like she's dealing with it really well. She's such atrooper!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 21, 2005)

I am so sorry Raz and I sure hope it will not do damages at all. Praying hard here still.


----------



## samandshawn (Sep 21, 2005)

My thoughts are with you all


----------



## cirrustwi (Sep 21, 2005)

Oh, man, I'm so sorry about this latest development. But what a great kid SLG is!

ray:

Jen


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 21, 2005)

Sorry to hear it...but very glad tohear she's doing so well with it emotionally and thinking her brace iscool, that rocks!


----------



## Ty-bee (Sep 22, 2005)

This is heartbreaking to hear! SLG sounds like areal trooper though. I'll be sending up prayers for her and you aswell. Don't forget to take care of you as well. As a mom I know howeasy it is to forget oneselfwhen it comes to our children.Stay strong!!

Sending love and prayers from North Carolina!

Shannon


----------



## Pepper (Sep 30, 2005)

I feel so bad for her,I'll keep her in myprayers.She's such a pretty little girl and she looks like avery loving and sweet girl.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 22, 2005)

This is offsubject of SLG's arthritis, but I'd like to ask for a few extra prayersright now. 

As the regular visitors to her threadknow, she has whooping cough. Her immune system is already weakenedbecause of her JRA, her weight has been dropping and the drug she isnow on for her JRA lowers her ability to fight infection. She has beento the doctor three times this week. Her asthma has been acting upbecause of all of this, so shehas beendoingbreathing treatments every fourhourstoo.She got much worse overnight and we had togo to the doctor again this morning. She now has another virus on topof the whooping cough and she has lost two more pounds. She only weighs42lbs and she is very sick. I'm always concerned about her, but thistime I'm frightened. Please keep her in your prayers. 

Raspberry


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 22, 2005)

She will be in my thoughts and prayers until she gets through this. 

God Bless the sweet child.

Minda


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 22, 2005)

WOW, thats scary stuff... Hang in there..more thoughts and prayers sent!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 22, 2005)

Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## m.e. (Oct 22, 2005)

O Lord our God,grant aid to this little girl and cure her of every sickness of whichshe is grieved; and send down upon her Your great mercy, and if it beYour will, give to her health and a complete recovery; for You are thePhysician of our souls and bodies, and to You do we send up Glory: tothe Father, Son and Holy Spirit, Both now and forever, and to the agesof ages. Amen.







~Emily


----------



## doodle (Oct 22, 2005)

I can only imagine how frightened you must be. 
You and SLG and your whole family will be in my prayers. ray:


----------



## naturestee (Oct 22, 2005)

Please, please, please get better soon!

ray:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 22, 2005)

Oh no Razz. I am praying for her right now. Isure hope she gets well soon. Tell SLG that I am praying for her. Isure miss seeing her come on here sometimes.

Take care all of you guys. You all are in my prayers always

Angel and MeatHead.


----------



## AnnaS (Oct 22, 2005)

I can't even imagine how scary it must be for you. I'll keep SLG in my prayers.


----------



## edwinf8936 (Oct 22, 2005)

ray:


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 23, 2005)

Praying very hard for SLG, Razz and all the family.

The weight loss is very worrying, Razz. She is such a delicate littlething anyways, the last thing she needs is to lose more weight. I willbe thinking of you all.

Jan


----------



##  (Oct 23, 2005)

SLG: I will light a very special candle tonight for you .. 

Can you do me a favor Sweety , Whenyou go to sleep tonight , can you pictureyourself sitting by a big pool of water ,with a beautiful water fall and lots of prettyflowers ? This will be yourFeel better Spring , While your sitting there , breathein deeply and hold it for a couple of seconds ,breath out slowly telling yourself , thisplace helps me feel better , My sicknessis blowing away on the wind .

All Your stress and sickness will blow awayas the gentle breezes whirlby you . You can gohere anytime you dont feel well . Mom Youcan visit this place too .


----------



## samandshawn (Oct 23, 2005)

My family and myself will be praying for you tonight


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 23, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> While your sitting there , breathe in deeply andhold it for a couple of seconds , breath out slowlytelling yourself , this place helps mefeel better .
> You can go here anytime you dontfeel well . Mom You can visit this place too .


Close your eyes, breath softly and slowly....

You are sitting on a sandy beach. The sun is warm on yourback. There is a hugh rainbow over theocean. The waves from the seais cool and clear. On your right there are butterfliesfluttering about, on your left hummingbirds zipquietly by. Everything is calm and peaceful.

Rainbows 

You are always on my mine :note:, you are always on my mine. :note::note:


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl (Oct 23, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> SLG: I will light a very special candletonight for you ..
> 
> Can you do me a favor Sweety , Whenyou go to sleep tonight , can you pictureyourself sitting by a big pool of water ,with a beautiful water fall and lots of prettyflowers ? This will be yourFeel better Spring , While your sitting there , breathein deeply and hold it for a couple of seconds ,breath out slowly telling yourself , thisplace helps me feel better , My sicknessis blowing away on the wind .
> 
> All Your stress and sickness will blow awayas the gentle breezes whirlby you . You can gohere anytime you dont feel well . Mom Youcan visit this place too .


Gypsy, thank you so much. Gypsy, that is a good idea. Since youare such a speasial friend can I amangine you being with me sometimes?You are a shining star just like Buck! :kiss:

Love, Sebastian's Little Girl


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl (Oct 23, 2005)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Close your eyes, breath softly and slowly....
> 
> You are sitting on a sandy beach. The sun is warm on yourback. There is a hugh rainbow over theocean. The waves from the seais cool and clear. On your right there are butterfliesfluttering about, on your left hummingbirds zipquietly by. Everything is calm and peaceful.
> 
> ...


This sounds like a place I would like to be to. I like theseideas! Thank you for keeping me on your mind!:mrsthumper:

Love, SLG


----------



##  (Oct 23, 2005)

Yes SLG! If you close your eyesand wish really hard , I will be therewith You . You may not see me , butYou will Feel my Love For You . Just asYou do Every Day .


----------



## BunnyMom (Oct 24, 2005)

Gypsy, what a great idea!

SLG, I hope you get better soon! Good thoughts and prayers coming your way.ray:


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 24, 2005)

SLG, I hope you are feeling a lot bettertoday. Take care of yourself and know you are in our thoughtsand prayers. 

Ann


----------

